
Ask HN: Would You Be Interested in a Google Analytics Downloader SaaS - gaetltmpacct
Hi HNers,<p>my idea is to create a SaaS where you can compile recipies for the GA Reporting API, i.e. you define metrics and dimensions and a set of segments.
The service will then permutate the segments, download the data from GA Reporting API directly to your S3.<p>This could be used in your ETL pipeline.<p>Advantage: You don&#x27;t have to care about handling pagination or quota limits, you just create your set of queries and get the ready CSVs in your S3. Additionally, this can keep historical CSVs, so that you would not have to query these again.<p>Would that be a good idea? Is there something else on the market (I&#x27;ve found nothing) or do people prefer doing this on their own within their ETL infrastructure (e.g. Airflow)?<p>Thanks!
======
sebst
Isn't that what Biquery for Google Analytics does?

